# GTX 1660 TI MSI afterburner settings



## Johny56556 (Aug 27, 2021)

I get 28 - 30 mhs values with these settings.
Is there any harm to the video card by mining with these settings?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 27, 2021)

Turing GPU's max temp is 88 degrees, your's almost 80, for the memory I'm not sure though, just give the card as much airflow as you can and you should be fine.

Also is it really worth it mining with a single 1660?.....


----------



## Johny56556 (Aug 27, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Turing GPU's max temp is 88 degrees, your's almost 80, for the memory I'm not sure though, just give the card as much airflow as you can and you should be fine.
> 
> Also is it really worth it mining with a single 1660?.....



Well?
Are the Settings good ?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 27, 2021)

Johny56556 said:


> Well?
> Are the Settings good ?



If it works it works.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 28, 2021)

Running a card that warm will lead to its rapid demise.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 28, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> Running a card that warm will lead to its rapid demise.


It's within spec and will be fine.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 28, 2021)

I have had to refurbish a lot of video cards for gaming. 

Ex mining cards are heavily discounted mitigating the time needed to dissect the card, replace the thermal pads etc and reassemble it


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 28, 2021)

be glad it's 78ºC, you running the vram like that and considering the fans are linked to gpu speed, otherwise you'd cook the damn thing. Then again you're mining so can't say i fell even a bit sorry.


----------



## Johny56556 (Aug 28, 2021)

Toothless said:


> It's within spec and will be fine.


so , settings good ?
or does the graphics card die ?


----------



## trog100 (Aug 29, 2021)

Johny56556 said:


> so , settings good ?
> or does the graphics card die ?



some people on this forum are simply anti mining and will give false but negative replies to any crytpo type question ask.. 

your settings are fine..

trog


----------



## Toothless (Aug 29, 2021)

Johny56556 said:


> so , settings good ?
> or does the graphics card die ?


Settings are fine. I just wouldn't mine on it since, well, there are dedicated mining cards out and I actually value my hardware. That's just me, you do you.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 29, 2021)

My RTX 2080 runs warm at 80C when playing demanding games at 4K. I have reacted by tweaking the fans in the box.

My RTX 2080 has a boost that is thermally driven but at 80C I am unable to get the card to run faster due to thermal throttling.

My comments are not anti mining, i am simply a gamer who has rode on the coattails of mining for a long time. 
Maybe 1/2 the cards were already cleaned up, the rest I had to do something. I have a large tube of MX-4 and lots of thermal pads.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Can the volts be lowered any?


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 29, 2021)

MSI Afterburner can tweak clocks and volts but you need to set the program to allow that

Most simply use a custom fan profile to keep a card cooler than normal

My RTX 2080 tends to be warm when gaming but EVGA said it can handle it fine


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> MSI Afterburner can tweak clocks and volts but you need to set the program to allow that
> 
> Most simply use a custom fan profile to keep a card cooler than normal
> 
> My RTX 2080 tends to be warm when gaming but EVGA said it can handle it fine


After the faulty soldering, i wouldnt trust evga with that, id keep parts as cold as possible...


----------



## skablast (Sep 12, 2021)

Just registered for answering this and to say thank you for everything Techpowerup people have helped me during those years.

Johny, you have a GTX card that Nvidia provided from the beginning with a tool to  OC. You know that the best OC for miners is to UNDERVOLT the core and Overclock the memory.
Using afterburner in that way doesn't seem the right choice.
I will prefer using or the Nvidia smi application or directly inside certain miners "locking" either the core clock to certain level or Locking" the maximum voltage applied to the core
For example in gminer by adding : --lock_cclock 850 --pl 82 --mclock 1100 
This give you 31.17 Mhs with 68 watt with a 1660ti with Micron memory that is probably what you have and with 32 % Fan you get 46 Celsius on the card. Double check your memory first as different memory have different sweetspot (Hynix need an UNderclocking of the memory...) and slowly increase the memory step by step in order to find the memory right spot.
I prefer to LOCK the voltage  and use LOLMiner, but that's another story and not for lazy people.
In term of how long can it last, if the Arrhenius laws are valid in this field ( and they are supposed to)  , I would say that your card will suffer the same stress as an equivalent GPU used at stock for a couple of hours of gaming a day. So, when you will sell it you will not be cheating the buyer


----------



## Johny56556 (Sep 12, 2021)

skablast said:


> Just registered for answering this and to say thank you for everything Techpowerup people have helped me during those years.
> 
> Johny, you have a GTX card that Nvidia provided from the beginning with a tool to  OC. You know that the best OC for miners is to UNDERVOLT the core and Overclock the memory.
> Using afterburner in that way doesn't seem the right choice.
> ...


which  + -  ? mclock + 1100 or - 1100  /  cclock -80 or + 850?


----------



## skablast (Sep 12, 2021)

--lock_cclock 850 --pl 82 --mclock 1100 that's the command to add to gminer or with a different syntax to Trex if you prefer. The core clock is fixed at 850 its not +- the stock. Its what in hiveos is called absolute clock. yo can do it even in MSI Afterburner. Go to you tube and look for "watch?v=LLMe2iS_IIU&ab_channel=MastaX if you would like to learn how to do it wih MSI afterburner


----------



## Johny56556 (Sep 12, 2021)

skablast said:


> --lock_cclock 850 --pl 82 --mclock 1100 that's the command to add to gminer or with a different syntax to Trex if you prefer. The core clock is fixed at 850 its not +- the stock. Its what in hiveos is called absolute clock. yo can do it even in MSI Afterburner. Go to you tube and look for "watch?v=LLMe2iS_IIU&ab_channel=MastaX if you would like to learn how to do it wih MSI afterburner


I didn't quite understand what you said. ( my native language is not english  )  What do you think of the current settings?


----------



## skablast (Sep 12, 2021)

I think you need to lock clock the card  in order to slow the core, consume less energy ,have lower temperatures and better hashrate than 28 Mhs. If you are spanish read this: https://github.com/Lolliedieb/lolMiner-releases/wiki/Fix-Clock-Nvidia-para-Cuda-por-OS-(Español)


----------

